# old kohler



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

I just bought a older kohler k818s with some real world mod's on it and want to restore it I only have 30 bills in it so for. if anyone has any direction on getting any original parts point me in the right direction please.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

MANY, but not ALL internal rebuild parts, such as piston & rod for many of the Kohler K-Series engines are obsolete, and NLA. If you go to Kohler's website you can look up parts in the public area by spec. number. In the pictures is appears the head gasket is leaking. My biggest concern would be the condition of the carburetor, as I don't think you can get any of the K181 carbs. anymore - check the throttle shaft and bushing for wear. You can probably get the main (ball) bearings, full gasket kit, valve guides, maybe even valves, but I doubt much else for internals...

http://www.kohlerplus.com/login.asp


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for the help do you think that coil is factory are a add on ? I looked at some on the web and they have coils on them but he has a jacked up wiring on it with some speaker wire are boat trailer wire and the carb is free and smooth it just didn't look the part. what year do you think it is I have looked all over the web but I cant pin down any year are what it came off of.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't tell you the year now, kohlerplus.com is giving me an error in the dealer area for opening pdf's. The policy & procedure manual gives the year designations.

The coil looks standard. They used an automotive induction style, typically 9 to 12 ohms. You could use an old chevy or ford coil and it'd work fine, positive terminal goes to the battery connection (via keyswitch) negative to the points. The condensor should test at 3 to 5 μF. Points would be a 47 150 03-S, condensor a 230722-S. I would re-wire it with bell wire (stranded wire) of better quality than speaker wire. Look on the carburetor - it has a casting number stamped in it, starting with a letter. Older ones started with an "A," while later ones a "C." A real one one may even say "Carter" on it. We can derive the correct rebuild kit from that number. Kohler bought the dies from Carter and reproduced them themselves. Great carbs. Pretty much a 95% success rate on rebuilding back then - hardly ever had one not work correctly after rebuild.


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

ok thanks yeah I cant open the kohler site and I spent 2 hours looking up the numbers all I can get was wheel horse tractors. thanks for your help


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

On Kohlerplus, enter as "guest." The spec, 30531 is a Gravely spec. engine.


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks how did you find that out


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

*she lives*

thought this was going to be a wall hanger. I like to have passed out I took all the carb and other stuff off . I figured what the heck I put a battery to the old girl and bam she had 145 psi compression. well what about spark oh man knocked my socks off. no way this old horse is been in the bushes for 10 plus years what heck try the starter oh yeah she fired up !!!!!!!!!!!!!! the carb is clean as a new penny and now it time to put here back to pretty so any help with carb kit and year model sn 7292370 I will start.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I found out it was used by Gravely by going to Kohlerplus.com. You can enter as "Guest," and put in your spec. number in the upper right hand box, and choose "Spec." from the drop-down menu next to it. You can then look up parts for free.

I still am getting an error in the dealer area regarding service documents, but I have the files offline in work so I sent them home. Your engine was built in 1975. See excerpt JPG...

Glad to hear it runs. Good cast-iron block, solid torque but as stated many parts are NLA. Good luck!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't send you link due to site type (frames probably). Here is JPG depicting your spec. I entered as guest to show it can be done.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Terry, while I am getting an error on kohlerplus.com in when trying to view service docs, you may not. I REFUSE to upgrade my acrobat reader (on home PC) beyond version 8, as it's become bloatware in my opinion (had to on work PCs due to numerous OEMs requirements). The service area is limited for "guest" users, and I haven't fully explored it as a guest so you'd have to poke around to see.
Paul


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

well I have tried the same thing and I have a brand new computer and it want let me even down load the player. but hey think for the in put so for you have been more help than you think. I am just fired up about this motor and have two weeks off you now what I mean. but you have been the only one that has taken the time out to even type anything so really THANK YOU I guess I would have to put hot chick in the picture to get any help are even a reply from some people. but the carb is clean as a button and coil works and the thing has compression so just have to run down kits and paint code to restore the old horse. he I did have someone tell me true are not it came off a wheel horse tractor and it was a 1975 besides you that was the only bite I have had on the info part


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Terry,I'm sorry you feel like you were being ignored with no further comments from other members.When someone as knowledgeable as Paul gave you an excellent reply with the information you requested,I and I'm sure others,had no further information to give.Not everyone on the forum has all the answers to the questions asked,and others will contribute when they (I) can ADD info to a reply and improve the response.

Thank you Paul for being so concise with your excellent and researched answers.


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

a fellow brother well I wasn't being rude I just am fired up about the project and you know when we set our mind to something we want all the intel we can get before starting a fight. and I was just showing my thanks to paul for the help. ground pounder to the end !


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Semper Fi Terry.I interpreted your post as hurt feelings that no one else responded,not as being rude. We are all here to help and learn from each others experience.I apologize if I sounded rude to you and I compliment you on your enthusiasm.I hope the project goes well and please ask all the questions you need to succeed.Thank you for your service.:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

:Oh no i wasnt trying to be rude and im thankful for all the help . It might sound strange but I'm new to all this talk forum stuff. I just wanted to let him know how thankful was for his help. And thank you for letting me know how i was sounding. The kohler just had me pinned down and I am down to my last mag lol . Walking dead till the end.


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help got the old kohler fired up on the old carb and hot wired the coil. Man that thing is quiet that nelson exhaust is great. Did even smoke now comes the fun part making it look good . Oh yeah when I sprayed it down parts of it is john deere green under the mustang orange must to have been built on a Friday.lol


----------

